# Medieval doctor



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

A friends kid has an assignment where they have to dress for school like a medieval doctor. What the heck does a medeival doctor look like?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I remember that the surgeons were actually barbers.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I did a Google image search for "Midieval Doctor" and got some good results...try that!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't forget the leeches.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

...ferget the leeches, he'll get first prize for this:


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Gives the term: "I'm gonna get medevil on your a**" a whoooole new meaning...doesn't it?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh dear. I thought this was a family forum.

I'm gasping for air and fanning myself.

Margaret


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You'll also need a straight razor for the bloodletting scene.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

He's toothless, undernourished and stinks. He babbles nonsense about the "four humours" and writes a prescription for ground earthworms, urine, and animal excrement. 

I hope that helps.
http://www.learner.org/exhibits/middleages/morhealt.html


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

It's all in the name of history, education and science. Honestly, that is the only image of a medevil doctor I could find. :heybaby:


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

kps said:


> It's all in the name of history, education and science. Honestly, that is the only image of a medevil doctor I could find. :heybaby:


It was a mid-evil image. tptptptp


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

I read a book to my son a few years ago called Matilda Bone, about a girl in Medieval England apprenticed to a bonesetter. The description of medical practice of the time was quite rich and vivid.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

CN said:


> I did a Google image search for "Midieval Doctor" and got some good results...try that!


You'll get even better results if you spell _medieval_ correctly!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> You'll get even better results if you spell _medieval_ correctly!


Yikes! There must be an apostrophe in it is there?


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

> There must be an _apostrophe_ in it is there?


Is _that_ some sort of medieval apothecary, Sinc?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I' thi'nk 'he me'ant amphora'.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

I am afraid his bodily humours are out of balance.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

audiodan said:


> I remember that the surgeons were actually barbers.


Wow, the kid gets it right in the first reply in the thread! Doesn't say what they look like, which was the question, but is correct nonetheless.

Try also this spelling: "mediaeval."

As for the spelling police in this thead (I'm one of them), keep in mind that standardized spelling in English was uncommon until the nineteenth century.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Surgeon barbers came along much later than the medieval age. The picture that comes to my mind is of those "doctors" who treated people during the Black Death. They wore those long beak things stuffed with herbs to protect themselves from the plague. Imagine one of those guys coming at you when you're feeling a bit bubonicky! 

Hieronymous Bosch might provide some inspiration.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

I think they kinda look like Steve Martin in "Theodoric of York, Medieval Barber" 

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewVideo?id=112387500&p=114368355&s=143441


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Here's the one I was thinking of:

http://www.insecta-inspecta.com/fleas/bdeath/Doctor.html


----------

